# Can Someone make a .GIF of Coutures HAYMAKER?



## Juventud2222 (May 19, 2006)

Please..

That would make for an awesome .gif pic.

Plus a rare one of Syliva getting his ass handed to him.


----------



## jU-iCe (Feb 5, 2007)

Here ya go my dude.


----------



## SloberKnocker (Mar 3, 2007)

gj.....TIMBER!!!!!!!


----------



## hammafist (Nov 19, 2006)

good job man :thumbsup:


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

Good but i think that the shooter thing coming out of the clock kills it.


----------



## jU-iCe (Feb 5, 2007)

Chunkyluv360 said:


> Good but i think that the shooter thing coming out of the clock kills it.


Okay, i'll tell the UFC to stop putting ads on their ppv's.


----------



## -Lukas- (Feb 21, 2007)

jU-iCe said:


> Okay, i'll tell the UFC to stop putting ads on their ppv's.


LMFAO rep for that


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

nice job jU-iCe. May I ask, how do you get that much video to fit under the 151 kb requirement or whatever it actually is. This, the tito ass-spank is my very first attempt at an avatar and I had to squash the hell out of it to make it fit.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

BigRandy said:


> nice job jU-iCe. May I ask, how do you get that much video to fit under the 151 kb requirement or whatever it actually is. This, the tito ass-spank is my very first attempt at an avatar and I had to squash the hell out of it to make it fit.


It wouldn't fit as an avatar. *NO WAY.*

1. The dimensions are too big. It's 160 pixels wide (the limit for the forum is 144 pixels wide).

2. The animation itself is 825 KB.

If you wanna see an awesome Couture / Sylvia avatar, you need to check *asskicker*'s profile. Enough said.


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

TREY B. said:


> It wouldn't fit as an avatar. *NO WAY.*
> 
> 1. The dimensions are too big. It's 160 pixels wide (the limit for the forum is 144 pixels wide).
> 
> ...


Thanks... and your right.. that is a cool avatar. now that is an avatar or just another .gif animation?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

BigRandy said:


> Thanks... and your right.. that is a cool avatar. now that is an avatar or just another .gif animation?


That's what the photo / .gif animations people use under their usernames are called: avatars.

Like...the Captain American spanking Tito - that's YOUR avatar. It's just what it's called on the forum. Most users have animated .gif's like that as avatars.


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

TREY B. said:


> That's what the photo / .gif animations people use under their usernames are called: avatars.
> 
> Like...the Captain American spanking Tito - that's YOUR avatar. It's just what it's called on the forum. Most users have animated .gif's like that as avatars.


Then that puts me right back to my original question ... How can you get that much video/animation (whatever) in a small enough file to use as your avatar?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

BigRandy said:


> Then that puts me right back to my original question ... How can you get that much video/animation (whatever) in a small enough file to use as your avatar?


Simple video editing knowledge & magic.

Oh yeah, skills that are on my level too.


----------



## TheGodfather (Aug 29, 2006)

How do I make .gif files? I've got no fricken clue how to do it and can't find a tutorial on it. If anyone can give me some advice it would be sweet.


----------



## fp_atl (Apr 8, 2007)

I got one I made a while back:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey...

That's not too bad.

The filesize is over 1 MB, so it couldn't be used anywhere on this site...but the quality is above-average.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

What does haymaker mean? :s


----------

